# London 2012 Olympic logo fiasco



## kal (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone actually like the logo that was unveiled for the 2012 Olympics?

They paid someone £400 000 and this is the best they could come up with?







At least Londoners have started a petition to get it changed:
http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/better-logo-for-london-olympics.html

My mind is still swirling from looking at that creation.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 5, 2007)

It is a terribly ugly logo, isn't it. 

At this point, I think the olympics should be dissolved. It has outlived its usefulness. 

Between the professionalized athletes and the broadcasters who cut away from competitors to tell us a 'story' about the athlete's home, I won't watch the circus any longer.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2007)

The government and it's supporters were jumping up and down dancing with glee that we'd 'won' the Olypmic bid but no one asked us! 
It's costing a fortune that would be better spent on housing, education and the NHS. They are forcibly evicting people who have lived for and worked in the site chosen and the property developers get richer.

The ironic thing is too that it's promoting sport which is becoming increasing harder to do in this country. Teachers in schools used to run cricket, football, rugby, netball classes after school, now they are so busy filling in the governments paperwork there are few if any afterschool sports activities. Playing field are turned by local councils into housing estates for the well off. (We used to have council housing where the local councils rented out reasonably priced houses to those who couldn't afford or didn't want to buy, the government is selling off the council houses) 

Sports clubs struggle to keep open,if you have a talented child you'd better be prepared to spend your life savings and sacrifice family life. For example a talented swimmer who went to my daughter's school has a 100mile round trip early every morning just to be able to train with a coach in a big swimming pool.We have no schemes where sport people are sponsored through university, you're on your own!

And they spend all that money on a daft logo?


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2007)

Is it supposed to represent the five continents?


Answers to the followup question to my question:

Eurasia and no participation from Antarctica.


----------



## Logan (Jun 5, 2007)

The logo design is the least worry in the fiasco that is 2012.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> Is it supposed to represent the five continents?
> 
> 
> Answers to the followup question to my question:
> ...



Is it? Looks like some funky colored shards from a broken window or something...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2007)

kal said:


> Does anyone actually like the logo that was unveiled for the 2012 Olympics?
> 
> They paid someone £400 000 and this is the best they could come up with?
> 
> ...


The board that approved that logo must've been a bunch of gits. The board that approved that logo and PAID for it are a bunch of idiots. 

While I'm not in total agreement with Michael about the Olympics having outlived it's usefulness I do agree that it needs to be mmm put off for a while til we get this world straightened out and the IOC needs to be firm about NO professional athletes participating. 

I side with Tez on the shamefulness that people are re-located and more important things are put aside just so the world can have a week long party watching sporting events. Besides something has gone missing from the Olys in the past few decades. Not sure what it is but it's not there anymore.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

That is absolutely a terrible Logo.  I am sure that it will
be changed. :erg:


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> the IOC needs to be firm about NO professional athletes participating.


THAT I'd agree with. Tired of seeing pros playing, but rules need to be consistent across countries...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> THAT I'd agree with. Tired of seeing pros playing, but rules need to be consistent across countries...


 
For the Olympic's I actually want the best of the best in each respective field.  Very few Olympic athletes from the Major countries are not professional atheletes. (they all have sponsors after all)


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> While I'm not in total agreement with Michael about the Olympics having outlived it's usefulness I do agree that it needs to be mmm put off for a while til we get this world straightened out and the IOC needs to be firm about NO professional athletes participating.


 

It may be my sentimental bleeding heart coming through, but I think it is because there are so many screwed up things in the world (when hasn't there been?) that the Olympics continue to be important for goodwill and international understanding and relations.  (Some of the same reasons it's important not to shut borders down to foreign students, academics and skilled workers, but that's another thread.)

I definitely agree with Michael that the coverage could be much much better.  Put the bios on the website and the events on TV!  And, be diverse in the events shown.  I can only take so much swimming.


----------



## exile (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks like a failed entry in a Cubism competition glumly trying to hitch a ride home....


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> For the Olympic's I actually want the best of the best in each respective field.  Very few Olympic athletes from the Major countries are not professional atheletes. (they all have sponsors after all)


If I want to watch the best basketball players in the world, I go watch the NBA. It's incredibly international these days. If I want to go watch the best baseball players in the world, I go watch MLB. It's international too. I don't know, it just seems with those sports, the Olympics are just another way of rearranging players in different teams based on country of origin. I used to enjoy seeing amatuers. The next stock of potenial pros growing up... with some sports, there is not much of a "pro" environment (or at least harder to define it), but with things like basketball, baseball, soccer...

I guess it would be hard these days, since training does take alot of $...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> It may be my sentimental bleeding heart coming through, but I think it is because there are so many screwed up things in the world (when hasn't there been?) that the Olympics continue to be important for goodwill and international understanding and relations. (Some of the same reasons it's important not to shut borders down to foreign students, academics and skilled workers, but that's another thread.)
> 
> I definitely agree with Michael that the coverage could be much much better. Put the bios on the website and the events on TV! And, be diverse in the events shown. I can only take so much swimming.


 

You mean you don't like the synchronised swimming! I'm shocked lol! what about the ladies beach volleyball?


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> You mean you don't like the synchronised swimming! I'm shocked lol! what about the *ladies beach volleyball*?


 
Yes, I do like the ladies beach volleyball.  It's such an emotional moment when a team wins.  On the winning side, one woman tackles the other and they roll around in the sand together.  When you see that sort of happiness, that is when you know the Olympics are worth it!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> Yes, I do like the ladies beach volleyball. It's such an emotional moment when a team wins. On the winning side, one woman tackles the other and they roll around in the sand together. When you see that sort of happiness, that is when you know the Olympics are worth it!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to take a stab and say that these are supposed to be tangram pieces representing each of the inhabited continents (except there's only five - Australia must have pissed them off  ).  During the opening ceremonies, these pieces will be shown to fit in various ways to create beautiful images, such as a swan or a bunny rabbit.

Still, it reminds me of a Dilbert strip where Dogbert, as an advertising consultant, sold the company a piece of paper with a coffee ring on it which he named the "Brown Ring of Excellence".


----------



## kal (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone who wants to try get it changed, here is the link to the petition:

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/better-logo-for-london-olympics.html


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm going to take a stab and say that these are supposed to be tangram pieces *representing each of the inhabited continents (except there's only five - Australia must have pissed them off*  ). During the opening ceremonies, these pieces will be shown to fit in various ways to create beautiful images, such as a swan or a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Still, it reminds me of a Dilbert strip where Dogbert, as an advertising consultant, sold the company a piece of paper with a coffee ring on it which he named the "Brown Ring of Excellence".


 
I also think they represent the continents, but I think Australia is in the center, with Eurasia in the upper right.

The separation of Europe and Asia into their own continents never made a lot of sense to me.  I thought such a separation was more political than geological.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> I also think they represent the continents, but I think Australia is in the center, with Eurasia in the upper right.
> 
> The separation of Europe and Asia into their own continents never made a lot of sense to me. I thought such a separation was more political than geological.


 
Yeah, I considered that too.  I'll betcha somebody in Asia gets all het up about being incorporated into Europe, though.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought the logo was representing the numbers:

20
12

in a very weird way....:idunno:

I didn't even "see" the continents until someone brought it up...very ugly indeed.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 5, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I thought the logo was representing the numbers:
> 
> 20
> 12
> ...


 
Oh yeah, you're right!  Didn't see it until you pointed it out.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2007)

Apparently, according to the BBC website, it's meant to represent the numbers "2012". If you look really hard, it's possible to see it...

The team responsible for accepting have said that it's meant to be "evolutionary, and forward thinking", and may well "evolve before 2012". In other words, they know they've spent £400 grand on something they now know everybody hates with a passion. Good on 'em. 

In fact, some people have commented that it looks like a person on their knees, in front of another person, performing some form of umm.... interesting lewd act....? :erg: Think you have to look quite hard to see that. No pun intended. 

Either way, I think it's crud. Total waste of time and money, and a perfect example of corporate UK's lack of imagination and wonderful ability to waste money and resources, turning out something a primary school child could've done in 10 minutes. For free. But it's ok so long as they got some marketing company in, and a few management consultants.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2007)

Kensai said:


> Apparently, according to the BBC website, it's meant to represent the numbers "2012". If you look really hard, it's possible to see it...


I was able to see it right off... but still didn't like it. 



Kensai said:


> In fact, some people have commented that it looks like a person on their knees, in front of another person, performing some form of umm.... interesting lewd act....? :erg: Think you have to look quite hard to see that. No pun intended.


Some people have a VERY active imagination... I tried looking at it in a number of ways... sorry, I just don't see it at all. 



Kensai said:


> Either way, I think it's crud. Total waste of time and money, and a perfect example of corporate UK's lack of imagination and wonderful ability to waste money and resources, turning out something a primary school child could've done in 10 minutes. For free. But it's ok so long as they got some marketing company in, and a few management consultants.


Agreed!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Some people have a VERY active imagination... I tried looking at it in a number of ways... sorry, I just don't see it at all.



No me either, like I said, I read some comments on the BBC HYS (Have Your Say) and am not sure I'd go with it.


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks like; after submitting the required paperwork in triplicate and getting approval from the necessary departments a Vogon carved his and her initials in a tree.  Now please stick around for his reading of a love poem.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kensai said:


> Apparently, according to the BBC website, it's meant to represent the numbers "2012". If you look really hard, it's possible to see it...
> 
> The team responsible for accepting have said that it's meant to be "evolutionary, and forward thinking", and may well "evolve before 2012". In other words, they know they've spent £400 grand on something they now know everybody hates with a passion. Good on 'em.
> 
> ...


 

ROFL!! I didn't see it at first but now it's pointed out I can't see anything else, I've just startled the dog laughing so much! that's brilliant! :ultracool


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> For the Olympic's I actually want the best of the best in each respective field. Very few Olympic athletes from the Major countries are not professional atheletes. (they all have sponsors after all)


 
I agree.  I want the Olympics to be a competition between the best in any field.  

The idea of the amateur athlete competing in the modern games is interesting.  It was essentially a ploy by Pierre de Coubertin and his buddies to exclude professionals who were of the lower classes in society.  Only the wealthy could afford to be amateur athletes.

The ancient games were the preserve of the professional athlete.  Men chosen and sponsored by their state to win glory for both the state and the individual.  I think the ancient Greeks would look at the games now and understand.

By the way, the London logo could well be the ugliest that has ever been designed.  It was supposed to be an appeal to the youth to be more interested in the games.  But I'm sure they will not be inspired by a very expensive, ugly number.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> ROFL!! I didn't see it at first but now it's pointed out I can't see anything else, I've just startled the dog laughing so much! that's brilliant! :ultracool



Hello mate, I know daft isn't it. My mate at work read it at first, then said it to me, I'm not sure I can see it myself, but he swears that's all he can see now. Lol. Ah well, at least it gave us an expensive laugh.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 5, 2007)

exile said:


> It looks like a failed entry in a Cubism competition glumly trying to hitch a ride home....


 
ROFLKLITA

However, I do have to say that I 'got' the symbolism as soon as I saw it i.e. the major continents being brought together by the Olympic ideal.

Is it attractive tho' ... that's a resounding NO!

As to the financial side of the games, I also agree that there is a lot of unreported 'developing' going on, some of which is at the expense rather than the benefit of the local people.

That said, it is also causing a much needed revamp and upgrading of the power supply and distribution in the area ... {shyly raises hand to indicate I'm part of the project}.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFLKLITA
> 
> However, I do have to say that I 'got' the symbolism as soon as I saw it i.e. the major continents being brought together by the Olympic ideal.
> 
> ...


 
But there are seven continents, six of which are inhabited.  OK, maybe one in Eurasia, but there are billions of Asians, and I suspect some millions of Europeans, who won't like that.  All I can see is a rather bad street graffiti 2012.


----------



## crushing (Jun 7, 2007)

I would have like to seen the dogs playing pool or poker turned into the dogs doing olympic events as a logo. Now that would be art!  

Who knows, if Chicago pulls off 2016, maybe that is what we'll see?


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 1, 2007)

Locog - The London Organizing Committee for the Olympic Games - has yielded. The logo will "evolve" into something less controversial.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/london_2012/article2010120.ece



> Officials deny that this is a climbdown and claim instead that it is an attempt to &#8220;populate&#8221; an evolving brand. They will also continue to produce fluorescent pink and Day-Glo orange versions, will retain the shape &#8211; which some have likened to a broken swastika &#8211; and insist that they will not change it to make the Olympic rings more visible.
> 
> However, Lord Coe, the chairman of the London Organising Committee of the Olympic Games (Locog), is understood to have been shocked by the extent of the backlash that followed the launch of the logo last month.


----------



## bydand (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow 400,000 pounds for that??  Put it back out for redesign and for 1/4 of that price I'll let my 4 year old come up with a better looking design.  The graphic artists that came up with that one must be great salesmen, because they stink at doing Logos.  :barf:


----------

